# Patapon DS



## JPdensetsu (Feb 8, 2009)

Patapon DS (Homebrew)




Eragon is working on a remake of Patapon for the Nintendo DS. More information below.


Spoiler



Announcing -- Patapon DS

Hey everybody,
I'm working on a new project, Patapon DS. Those who don't know what Patapon is, believe me, it's a fantastic game! Wanna know more? Check google (Type "PATAPON" and choose a link)! It's not a port, it's a huge remake! You can see the screens for how far I am. I'm using PAlib, and the game futures the 3D (2D) engine, so you can display 512 patapons with they spears. The game contains only the so called (by myself) spear-engine, but no beat-engine (also called by myself). In the screens I'm attacking with the Y-button, and walking with the B-button. I'm currently working on code cleaning, so it will be easier to make different levels (yes, incl. in-game editor). I'm not planning publishing my very early build yet, but I do my best when the Beat-engine will working.

The game will featuring:
-The first 15 levels of the original game (maybe more, I'm working on demand) + all boss fights
-custom levels made by me, like "300" or "Boss Rush"
-level editor (in-game, so editing on the go!) -->Making levels like three dinosaurs, with 5 pata-plains(warthog's), and desert-heat
-all mini-games (bonbonbooon tree, flower, talking mountain, ...)
-as many as possible patapon-mutants ( = Tree of life included)
-all the songs:
>PATA-PATA-PATA-PON
>PON-PON-PATA-PON
>CKAKA-CKAKA-PATA-PON
>DON-DODON-DODON (all miracles)
>PON-PATA-PON-PATA
>and others invented by myself
-3D sprite use = 1024 sprites on the screen at once
-blood and eventually gore (very easy done !)

This is not my first project, it's the second one. My first project is a physics-engine, written by myself in C++, using trygoniometry.






Source


----------



## fateastray (Feb 8, 2009)

That's very impressive.


----------



## nIxx (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes very nice work


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 8, 2009)

Kind of ironic, my friend was asking me the other day if there was a homebrew Patapon game out there lol.


----------



## jos7960 (Feb 8, 2009)

That's awesome! Really really looking forward to playing this. This eases my conscience for selling my PSP.


----------



## Doggy124 (Feb 8, 2009)

Let's hope Sony won't shut this down (likes nintendo always do with awesome projects)


----------



## xshoyz (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope they're just about done and not just starting.
Patapon is one of the slim exclusives for the PSP, so I'm willing to bet that Sony would be a bit more nippy about this than Nintendo would be, especially considering it's a Remake, not a Fangame.

Personally, I'd prefer for the Patapon to be on the top screen, and for the bottom screen to be used with pictures of the Drums to tap.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL, have heard from many people that patapon is a enjoyable game. But me personally didnt spend more than five minutes.. It was annoying hearing "Pata pata pata pon.. pata pata pata pon".. It looks very nice though.


----------



## xshoyz (Feb 8, 2009)

Kamui said:
			
		

> LOL, have heard from many people that patapon is a enjoyable game. But me personally didnt spend more than five minutes.. It was annoying hearing "Pata pata pata pon.. pata pata pata pon".. It looks very nice though.



That's like saying you walked out of a Movie after only 5 minutes. You didn't even give it a chance.


----------



## lincruste (Jun 3, 2009)

xshoyz said:
			
		

> [...]That's like saying you walked out of a Movie after only 5 minutes. You didn't even give it a chance.



Sometimes five minutes are enough. I tried hard to appreciate Patapon too, but it's definitily not for me. Impressive homebrew project, anyway.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 4, 2011)

I know this is a necro bump, but HOLY SHIT THIS IS COOL.

how far is the project now, If it hasn't be Cease and Desisted, because the Source doesn't work.


----------



## DryYoshi (Feb 4, 2011)

This is pretty sweet.
My PSP just broke recently, so this is quite useful.


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks fucking brilliant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is the blog down, though? Or is it the wrong link? It is not working for me. >_>

I want more screens lol.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my god the screenshot looks AMAZING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Huh? What's this? Oh my god is that... COMIC SANS UNDER THE GAME TITLE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lol I only kid, I do hate comic sans but whatever.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Awesome idea. I love this game.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 4, 2011)

I hope that this game turns out good! I love the Parapon series.


----------



## Gh0sti (Feb 4, 2011)

this looks like a fun game i would want to get it


----------



## Gamer4life (Feb 4, 2011)

a while ago his blog site went away along with his left 4 DeadS blog which is one home brew i really wanted to play. So i dont think he will be continuing either


----------



## Snailface (Feb 4, 2011)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> I know this is a necro bump, but HOLY SHIT THIS IS COOL.
> 
> how far is the project now, If it hasn't be Cease and Desisted, because the Source doesn't work.
> I posted a comment on Eragon's youtube channel asking if he's still working on it (2 years since the OP announcement). I'll post his response if he replies. Meanwhile, here's the demo video.


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 4, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> I hope that this game turns out good! I love the Parapon series.



I want it to, too.. but I can't seem to find any source of info that shows this is still in the works... >_>


----------



## Fireballo (Feb 4, 2011)

I have one and two on my PSP, great games but I don't see the point in this. It's n ever going to be as good as the PSP versions. I'd certainly like to see an official DS release.


----------



## Red Joker (Jul 7, 2012)

It's already inactive since 2009. Eragon mailed to Sony about this project. And, Sony 'kindly' asked Eragon to stop the project. Great idea of project though.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 7, 2012)

Necro bumping is not acceptable.


----------

